
Google Inc. V. Equustek Solutions Inc - tareqak
https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/item/16701/index.do
======
tareqak
Fortune article that cites this source: _Google Must Delete Search Results
Worldwide, Supreme Court of Canada Rules_ \-
[http://fortune.com/2017/06/28/canada-supreme-court-
google/](http://fortune.com/2017/06/28/canada-supreme-court-google/)

Techmeme version of the headline: _Canada 's top court rules that Google can
be compelled by lower courts to remove search results worldwide, causing
concern among civil liberties groups_

